# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  New!  #BeyondDreaming on DV Chat

## Serpentoj

Hello!

Dream Views Chat now has a new _dedicated_ Beyond Dreaming discussion channel!
To check it out, [click here].
If you've never been to DV Chat before, remember to take a look at [chat rules], first!

And, finally, if you want to use your favorite IRC client instead of the Webchat, see the [IRC Clients Manual] for the connection details and /join #BeyondDreaming when you arrive.

Happy chatting!

----------

